# The City Of Leicester College - December 2013



## RichPDG (Dec 8, 2013)

It used to be the City Boys' School which was founded in 1920 in buildings on East Bond Street. In 1928 the school moved to Humberstone Gate in the former buildings of the Wyggeston Hospital Girls School, built in 1878, which moved to a site in Regent Road now the Regent College sixth form. After 1944 it became City of Leicester Boys' Grammar School. After 1966 when the grammar school left, the former building on Humberstone Gate was used by Charles Keene College for a few years and is now Leicester headquarters of Age Concern, the school then moved to Downing Drive and situated on the current Wyvern side of the building as the Gill side used to be a different school and the school is joined together containing both the old buildings from Gill and Wyvern with a mix of new buildings such as the new shared sports hall and music/ design blocks.

A big thanks to Deranged09 for a few tips and a heads up!

Was a pretty relaxed explore despite seeing that the 5-0 were on site previously. Took a lot of pictures whilst on site so will try and pick out some of the best ones for you. 











































































































The full set can be found if you click here

Thanks for reading!​


----------



## Deranged09 (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, you really captured it well, great pics mate


----------



## RichPDG (Dec 8, 2013)

Cheers mate, This place was a hell of alot bigger than it looked from the outside!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, nice one! Fantastic photos of what looks like a huge site! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice pics! Looks almost like the students will be back in on Monday


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 8, 2013)

Great report


----------



## smiler (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks like it could still have possibilities for use, good pics I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great set of pics!
Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Dec 8, 2013)

Its always nice to see something different, a school is a good one thanks for sharing  great pictures.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2013)

Great photos well done.


----------



## ajarb (Dec 9, 2013)

Last pic,

And winner of unnecessary sign of the year goes to........


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 9, 2013)

Showers look a little too cosy 
Great report


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 17, 2013)

Thats WELL clean!


----------



## Potty (Dec 19, 2013)

hard to believe that they where still teaching in there until Autumn half term! I went to the offical look around just after the summer when the school invited back all its old students; i am not but hey who would know!


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 27, 2013)

decent, seems a waste of a good school.


----------



## simon_m74 (Jan 6, 2014)

my old school!!


----------



## chazman (Jan 7, 2014)

you could lose a day poking around in there.well done


----------

